# Mandriva - Bildschirm spinnt



## Darkhell (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo.

Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen Mandriva Free Mini gesaugt. Ich habe es nun auf CD gebrannt und versucht es zu installieren. Die Installation klappt einwandfrei. ich habe X mit dem Treiber "nv" konfiguriert und sowohl den Treiber GeForce als auch den GeForce FX ausprobiert, weil ich eine GeForce FX5200 hab. Aber sobald ich X starte oder den Test für die GraKa mache kommt ein Bildschirm mit einer Maus und über all kleine Pixel die verschiedenfarbig sind. Ist da ein Problem mit dem Treiber? Es sieht aus als wär der Monitor zugekifft 

Ach ja... Die Maus lässt sich bewegen, aber passieren tut nix mehr.....


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Juli 2006)

Lieber Herr lightdunkel, ähh darkhell,
würden Sie sich auch dazu überreden lassen irgendwelche Angaben zu machen?
Sollen wir etwa das Problem mit unserer X-Server-Kristallkugel erraten?

Okay, Sarkasmus beiseite.
Ich hoffe die Breitseite hilft zukünftige Fragen gleich so zu stellen das man auch helfen KANN 

Hilfreich wären die xorg.conf und die xorg.logs

--
ND


----------



## Darkhell (23. Juli 2006)

Okay Okay das nächste mal mach ichs

Ich hab mir vor einigen Tagen nen neuen Prozzi gekauft (weil 333MHz is wirklich net viel) und mandriva nochmal installt, jetzt  X. Jedoch hab ich jetz das Problem wenn ich ftp install mache und bei der auswahl depakete auf weiter klicke: "Error, base system package not selected." Ich weis auch nicht was ich da anmarkieren muss, hab schon LSB angeklickt, aber es hilft nix.


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Juli 2006)

Tut mir leid. Die Mandriva-Installationsroutine ist mir nicht bekannt. Bei distributionsübergreifenden Problemen kann ich eher helfen. Die Installer sind ja oft Eigenentwicklungen.

Ich empfehle bei der Installation die Standardinstallation, entferne oder wähle keine extra Pakete. Das führt manchmal zu Problemen. Alle danach nötigen Programme kannst Du ja  hinterher über die Paketverwaltung nachinstallieren. Ich vermute das Dein Problem so nicht auftritt.


----------



## Darkhell (23. Juli 2006)

gibt es eine möglichkeit  wie in suse mit yast pakete komfortabel nachzuinstallieren?


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Juli 2006)

Sieht so aus:
Mandriva Software Management


----------



## Darkhell (24. Juli 2006)

super danke, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren....


----------

